# H150i LCD Display



## Jannis1 (7. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,
Ich haben mir meinen Gaming PC selbst zusammengestellt und gebaut.

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Habe auf meinem Mainboard nur ein USB Anschluss und musste mir dann einen NZXT USB Splitter zulegen, habe ich gemacht. Nun wird mir bei iCue nur die Rams und der Commander Core angezeigt. Bei dem Display ist beim Starten des PC´s ein Warndreieck. Wenn ich dann den PC neu starte zeigt er was an: Liquid Temp 0.

In der iCue Steuerung zeigt es mir das LCD Display nicht an. Ich weis nicht mehr weiter an was das liegt.

CPU: I7 13700KF

Mainboard: Asrock Z790 PG Lightning DDR5


----------



## soulstyle (7. Dezember 2022)

Du hast doch 2 USB Header und 1 für das Frontpanel.

Also Insgesamt 3 Stück.
1 für Frontpanel
+
12 USB 3.2 Gen1 Header (USB32_10_11)
23 USB 2.0 Header (USB_1_2)

Vlt kannst Du das ja Direkt an den 2 USB Anschluss anschließen und deine Proleme sind weg.
USB Hubs sind so ne Sache für sich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jannis1 (7. Dezember 2022)

Der 12 (usb3.2) passt der Stecker nicht.


----------



## Shinna (10. Dezember 2022)

Du hast doch einen USB2.0 Header auf dem Board. Wozu wird dieser verwendet? Für die Ports in der Front des Gehäuses? Dann klemm die mal testweise ab und nutz diesen für die AIO.


----------

